# Speedlite 600 EX-RT with Canon 5D Mk 4?



## LovePhotography (Nov 17, 2015)

So, I just updated (added to) my 3 Speedlite 500 EX's with 2 600EX-RT's and the on camera controller, since the price seems to be dropping. But, why is the price dropping? I'm planning on getting a 5D MK4 or new 1dx when they come out, and, I now wondering if the new bodies will add something cool that will obsolete the 600 EX-RT's. :-[
Thoughts? ???


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 17, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> So, I just updated (added to) my 3 Speedlite 500 EX's with 2 600EX-RT's and the on camera controller, since the price seems to be dropping. But, why is the price dropping? I'm planning on getting a 5D MK4 or new 1dx when they come out, and, I now wondering if the new bodies will add something cool that will obsolete the 600 EX-RT's. :-[
> Thoughts? ???



I don't think there could be anything added to the bodies that will obsolete the 600EX-RT. Its main strength is the ability to use it off camera. 

On the other hand, they may add an integrated trigger that would send the ST-E3-RT to the bone yard. That would be fine by me. Especially if they add an onboard focus assist beam too.

I've got seven 600EX-RTs. I think they will work just fine for several years.


----------



## LovePhotography (Nov 18, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> LovePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > So, I just updated (added to) my 3 Speedlite 500 EX's with 2 600EX-RT's and the on camera controller, since the price seems to be dropping. But, why is the price dropping? I'm planning on getting a 5D MK4 or new 1dx when they come out, and, I now wondering if the new bodies will add something cool that will obsolete the 600 EX-RT's. :-[
> ...



Would a new metering system in the new camera body "E-TTL 3", or whatever, be able to work with the 600 EX-RT?


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 18, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > LovePhotography said:
> ...



I have no way of predicting the future.  But I would think the tech would be backwards compatible.


----------



## anugrahbahl (Jul 6, 2018)

I have an urgent question, I have Canon 5DMark 4 and I purchased Canon Speedlite 600 EX II RT flash, do I also have to buy Canon ST-E3-RT Speedlite Transmitter or does the Canon 5DMark 4 has built-in transmitter?
I am new to the use of flash that is why I don't know if Canon 5DMark 4 has this feature or not?

based on your answer I have to make my decision whether to purchase transmitter or not?

Thanks.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 6, 2018)

anugrahbahl said:


> I have an urgent question, I have Canon 5DMark 4 and I purchased Canon Speedlite 600 EX II RT flash, do I also have to buy Canon ST-E3-RT Speedlite Transmitter or does the Canon 5DMark 4 has built-in transmitter?
> I am new to the use of flash that is why I don't know if Canon 5DMark 4 has this feature or not?
> 
> based on your answer I have to make my decision whether to purchase transmitter or not?
> ...



You will need the transmitter if you want to radio control your flash, or you can use a second 600 RT flash on camera, to control the off camera flash. Neither the 5DIV or the 1DXII has a built in transmitter.


----------



## pwp (Jul 6, 2018)

Your 600EX RT speedlights will be totally functional for many years. Don’t worry about it. If you’re using them off camera, a good idea, a fantastic low cost controller is the ST R3 clone from Yongnuo. They work _perfectly_.

-pw


----------



## sanj (Jul 6, 2018)

Interesting thread. Buying a flash to control the 600 ex-rt seems to be the smart option. That way I can have 2 flashes for the price of 600 and the controller. 

Question pls: What is the smallest flash I can buy to put on 5d4 that will control the 600? This way I can use the small flash independently for family/casual photos...


----------



## sanj (Jul 6, 2018)

pwp said:


> Your 600EX RT speedlights will be totally functional for many years. Don’t worry about it. If you’re using them off camera, a good idea, a fantastic low cost controller is the ST R3 clone from Yongnuo. They work _perfectly_.
> 
> -pw



Thank you. This is useful for me too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 6, 2018)

LovePhotography said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > LovePhotography said:
> ...



E-TTL is in the body not the flash so there is no reason why current flashes wouldn't work with a newer version of flash metering, E-TTL III. The camera tells the flash when to fire the E-TTL preflashes and then the body meters those preflashes and decides how much power is needed to get the exposure, it then tells the flash/es when to fire and at what power. The flash is a comparatively dumb element in the E-TTL calculation.

What the RT system introduced was two way communication into the mix, when it was all optical the flashes had no way of communicating information back to the camera, now they do and a newer system could enhance that ability.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 6, 2018)

sanj said:


> Question pls: What is the smallest flash I can buy to put on 5d4 that will control the 600? This way I can use the small flash independently for family/casual photos...



The 430EX III-RT can act as a radio master and it is a little smaller but another 600 (Canon or Yongnuo) saves you learning another set of buttons, and I'm not particularly impressed with the controls on the 430 either. It's your money at the end of the day though.

Jim


----------



## anugrahbahl (Jul 7, 2018)

Jim Saunders said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Question pls: What is the smallest flash I can buy to put on 5d4 that will control the 600? This way I can use the small flash independently for family/casual photos...
> ...



Thanks for the idea about buying another flash (instead of transmitter) to trigger 600 ex II flash, this way I have another flash also. I have one more question - Can buy I Canon Speedlite 270EX II, will it trigger off camera 600 ex II or only 430 ex will work?


----------



## sanj (Jul 7, 2018)

Jim Saunders said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Question pls: What is the smallest flash I can buy to put on 5d4 that will control the 600? This way I can use the small flash independently for family/casual photos...
> ...



Thank you. Ya good idea except I am hoping to get a small portable flash that can trigger the 600. Money not being the primary concern. Appreciate!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 7, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> LovePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > So, I just updated (added to) my 3 Speedlite 500 EX's with 2 600EX-RT's and the on camera controller, since the price seems to be dropping. But, why is the price dropping? I'm planning on getting a 5D MK4 or new 1dx when they come out, and, I now wondering if the new bodies will add something cool that will obsolete the 600 EX-RT's. :-[
> ...



An integrated trigger would be great. The hot shoe would be freed up.

Scott


----------



## 5DIV (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: Speedlite 600 EX*



sanj said:


> Interesting thread. Buying a flash to control the 600 ex-rt seems to be the smart option. That way I can have 2 flashes for the price of 600 and the controller.
> 
> Question pls: What is the smallest flash I can buy to put on 5d4 that will control the 600? This way I can use the small flash independently for family/casual photos...




Canon makes a Speedlite 90EX flash that will serve as an optical master for the 600 EX-RT and others that are capable of being an optical slave. It is fairly inexpensive. It works on a 5D IV. It is very small. It is not a radio master, but an optical master.


----------



## sanj (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: Speedlite 600 EX*



5DIV said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting thread. Buying a flash to control the 600 ex-rt seems to be the smart option. That way I can have 2 flashes for the price of 600 and the controller.
> ...



Thank you. Hmmm. But radio is better. As sometimes the needs are such.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 9, 2018)

I have 1 x Canon 600 EX RT and 3 x 430 EX III RT flashes, plus a few other flashes (e.g. Nissin 866mkii and 430EX II).

Radio triggering is definitely handy over optical in certain scenarios (e.g. outdoors, behind objects, etc).

The 430EX III RTs are slightly better built, and menu system more intuitive than the 430EX II... plus of course the III RTs have radio control. Sometimes I use the optical trigger from my 80D / 7D's built in flash. Othertimes I use one 430EX III to trigger others. The 600 RT are the best of the bunch in terms of features, ergonomics, build quality (and power). 

I also have the ST R3 clone from Yongnuo, and it's great - reliable, better built than the early Yongnuo items, and has a great menu system... useful as it's fairly logical / close to the 600 RT feel / menu. (The ST R3 clone also has a useful AF assist, that the full Canon ST R3 doesn't). Plus having the little / lighter controller is better than having a big / cumbersome flash on top to control other off camera flashes (especially after a long time I feel it in my wrist.) 

As I bought all my flashes 2nd hand, it didn't cost me too much... I wait for good bargains! I bought the Yongnuo controller new (for about $70 USD). I also have 4 Cactus transceivers / controllers, which are useful when I want longer range (And which I had before I bought I got into the Canon RT system). They have been a good step up and have some specific / special features, but now that I'm into Canon directly, they are a bit redundant for most of my flash photography, as just using the Canon RT system directly is quicker / easier.

I'm very happy with my options... it gives me a LOT of flexibility, and decent power for pretty much all situations I have need of.

Regards,

PJ


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: Speedlite 600 EX*



sanj said:


> 5DIV said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



I usually just use another 600. When using multiple flashes, it's easier when they all have the same max power level. I also have the ST-E3-RT for when I need to use all my flashes to light the subject(s) and the background, but otherwise, I just use one of the 600s in the hotshoe to trigger the rest. It's heavier, but the AF assist is really helpful because the "studio" is usually pretty dark (no modeling lights).


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: Speedlite 600 EX*



sanj said:


> 5DIV said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



I have tried the 90EX as optical master. It is pretty much hopeless as a master, as the reach is very short, only 2-3 meters if I recall correctly. 

Radio is the way to go!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 16, 2018)

LovePhotography said:


> So, I just updated (added to) my 3 Speedlite 500 EX's with 2 600EX-RT's and the on camera controller, since the price seems to be dropping. But, why is the price dropping? I'm planning on getting a 5D MK4 or new 1dx when they come out, and, I now wondering if the new bodies will add something cool that will obsolete the 600 EX-RT's. :-[
> Thoughts? ???


I use two 600 EX-RT's off camera all the time with 5DII and 1DX. Works great.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 16, 2018)

sanj said:


> Interesting thread. Buying a flash to control the 600 ex-rt seems to be the smart option. That way I can have 2 flashes for the price of 600 and the controller.
> 
> Question pls: What is the smallest flash I can buy to put on 5d4 that will control the 600? This way I can use the small flash independently for family/casual photos...



The 600 EX-RT functions in master and slave mode, so you need another one to control the off camera flash.

Downside is that one flash has to be on camera or have a pc cord.

Scott


----------



## sanj (Jul 25, 2018)

Will Canon 600 rt II trigger Elinchrom lights? Can anyone Kindly educate? Thank you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2018)

sanj said:


> Will Canon 600 rt II trigger Elinchrom lights? Can anyone Kindly educate? Thank you.



Only in dumb optical mode so the 600 would have to be in manual. The Elinchrome Hi-Sync does not integrate with the Canon HSS system.


----------

